# a few from river run



## walker

video of me and filthy notice we are the only 1's in it !!

[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=bradsthings006-2.mp4]







[/ame]

me and notorious 










the mimb crew 










celebrating getting unstuck sorry no pic's of being stuck










me having to much fun









notorious in the water wheelie pit 

[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=bradsthings013.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## filthyredneck

Well the vid looks good, but that hole was alot worst actually being in it compared to sittin here watchin us go through it


----------



## walker

yea it has changed or maybe it was all of the performance atv can am's that wallered it out ... but yep fer sure nasty azz hole.. wished we could have videod the swamp action that was fun .. i thought the rzr was goin to get left .. the we riding on that 2 up popo was fun too


----------



## filthyredneck

I just noticed, outta all the pics and the vid... me n you are the only ones with a mudline up to our chest :rockn: ...now if I just wouldnt have broke it would've been even higher from that second hole


----------



## Mudforce

How do you like the terminators? Looks like they pull pretty good.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Looks like you all a pretty good time there! Hope to make a ride with you guys out there in texas sometime.

Walker, how do you like the "something -or-anothers"?? Lol


----------



## phreebsd

you guys rock :rockn:

and walker let me know how much dem tires weigh y0


----------



## badazzbrute

Good times, good times....


----------



## 88rxn/a

glad to see notorious got his pump fixed. 
cool pics. the trails make me almost want to move south!


----------



## meangreen360

Best group of guys I ever rode with! Had a great time even though I was there a short period. Def need to get together real soon and do it again.


----------



## byrd

yeah the terminators seemed to pull pretty good but i think flithys laws took a lil less effort. how do them terminators compare to ur old backs


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

The 31 Laws worked good in that hole....but I'm also a little bit wider than Walker, and theres also a good weight difference between the two of us. My bike broke down in the next hole after that one so I didnt get to test them any further... I was very pleased with how the terminators performed though


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> video of me and filthy notice we are the only 1's in it !!


I planned on going through it too, But Filthy rolled over and then we went into recovery mode. I'm not scared of that hole...



filthyredneck said:


> I just noticed, outta all the pics and the vid... me n you are the only ones with a mudline up to our chest :rockn: ...now if I just wouldn't have broke it would've been even higher from that second hole


What? I was covered to my head earlier that day(Look at 1st video, Dark green Shirt, and pants, I cleaned up later when it started cooling off, and changed to dry clothes, sweat pants, waders, socks, and a new dry shirt) also on Sunday when my son, me and my bud Jamie finally showed up on his renegade. I had to show him how crushlocks don't do so well in the mud.

Enjoyed meeting you MeanGreen, Looking forward to riding with you guys again...

That was the first time I'd ever completed "The Lost Trail". 

Walker stopped at the first spot where the trail dissappears into the water and mud(Where he almost stepped on that snake), Turns around and asks, "Everyone has snorkles right?" LOL It was nice to ride with all big tired, lifted bikes...


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## walker

yea 1st time down lost trail for me too .. it's a blast when everyone ain't scared to got rack deep ... and mean green anytime broski your a cool cat . as long as you bring sarah her fajita skill's are off the charts ..lmao


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yea 1st time down lost trail for me too .. it's a blast when everyone ain't scared to got rack deep ... and mean green anytime broski your a cool cat . as long as you bring sarah her fajita skill's are off the charts ..lmao


BEST FAJITA I've ever had!

Come back anytime Sean. Thanks for thrashing with me, getting my bike back together so i could go ride.

Mudstock is coming soon.:33:


----------



## N2Otorious

I keep forgetting I have a camera, This is the only 2 pics I took...

This is when we were starting dissassembly of my bike to put on the Twisted 5" lift, and the 32" MonkeyBacks(Walker's Hand Me Downs). I should've took more pictures.

My son, getting it done.

















Yeah he's rockin the Tootsie roll sucker, He's Gangsta like that...


----------



## HondaGuy

Nice! Terminators looked pretty good in that hole.:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360

Thats why I married a hispanic!lol Anytime fellas. Had a great time! Yeah that snake thing was funny afterwards. Now thats what I call a close encounter!


----------



## walker

yea to close for me .. I HATE SNAKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and mean green how did you stand your bike up when we were playin in that slop hole ????


----------



## Josh

Looks like y'all had fun. We rode until early Sunday morning, then rode some more Sunday afternoon. Almost everyone was gone by Sunday night. Those new pits are already tore up. I went through the end that wasn't bad again Sunday night to find almost a shoulder deep hole at the end of it. (the part that wasn't bad before). Kinda sucks the new pits have already been messed up


----------



## walker

i didn't think it would take long but 1 weekend that does suck....


----------



## meangreen360

walker said:


> yea to close for me .. I HATE SNAKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and mean green how did you stand your bike up when we were playin in that slop hole ????


 Trying to come upa little ol hill. Gotta little thumb happy! You know!


----------



## filthyredneck

Just give it a lil gas brad... works every time:rockn:


----------



## walker

yea until you snap a belt !!!!!!! bwhahahahahahah


----------



## filthyredneck

You get that fixed yet? ...You should see mine, only thing really left to pull off of it is the motor lol...SHE'S NAKED. Talked to John today and have decided to pull the heads, will be working on that this week. Work called today and changed my schedule/SCREWED ME...went from 11pm-7am to the middle shift which is 2:30pm-11pm -SUCKS! So now I'll have to work on it in the hot part of the day instead of waiting till the evenings, not to mention I'll be back out in the hottest part of the day at work!


----------



## walker

well i got a case of lazy azz yesterday so nope its still in the trailer dirty .. kinda jicking myself in the butt it will be a few days before i can work on it..... yea i dont think thats a bad idea about pulling the heads .... yea changing shifts does suck big time


----------



## filthyredneck

^You still need to do some more updating to that sig lol... Gorilla rad->OUT, Triple Flow <-IN. Good luck on gettin all that dried up stuff off lol, last time I seen it was...well I couldnt see it. Guess we could get the girls together for a bikini bike wash


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> You get that fixed yet? ...You should see mine, only thing really left to pull off of it is the motor lol...SHE'S NAKED. Talked to John today and have decided to pull the heads, will be working on that this week. Work called today and changed my schedule/SCREWED ME...went from 11pm-7am to the middle shift which is 2:30pm-11pm -SUCKS! So now I'll have to work on it in the hot part of the day instead of waiting till the evenings, not to mention I'll be back out in the hottest part of the day at work!


Hey, Here ya go, another tool that is a must for the tool box, Mine was over 300bucks.. wish i would have seen this one. http://www.harborfreight.com/cylinder-leak-down-tester-94190.html

How to use it or build your own http://www.vmaxoutlaw.com/tech/leakdown_tester.htm



filthyredneck said:


> ^You still need to do some more updating to that sig lol... Gorilla rad->OUT, Triple Flow <-IN. Good luck on gettin all that dried up stuff off lol, last time I seen it was...well I couldnt see it. Guess we could get the girls together for a bikini bike wash


Bikini :rockn: Bike Wash!

Mine was pressure washed and unloaded as soon as I got home...


----------



## filthyredneck

^thats pretty cool man, I'm gonna get the one from Harbor Freight...only prob is that I only have a 2gal Cambell Hausfield air compressor from WallyWorld lol. My step dad has a big shop not too far from the house though with a big compressor...


----------



## walker

all it will be alrite have a trick to getting dried mud off my brute .. i have a creek at my grandad's i ride in from time to time..... i thought my little battery powered impact handled itself nicely.... dunno if gina would do that for me ..lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I need me one of them lil impacts... like mentioned above, I dont have a big compressor and that would be perfect for the lil stuff I do at the house. All the big projects go to my stepdads shop where you came and helped with the gorilla mount the other day


----------



## meangreen360

x2. I have a 3/8 drive makita. But it wont bust nuts loose. Aint worth a hoot


----------



## bruteforce504

Hey walker, how much of a difference does that highlifter radiator make? Is it enough difference to justify the price?


----------



## walker

uhm yes !!!! i would have paid a little more lol... my fan does not kick on near as much ..seems to be working well its probably the best thing i have bought ...


----------



## bruteforce504

Cool. I been looking at them but couldn't get over the price. Maybe one day I can save some money to get it lol


----------



## walker

if i wasn't in a hurry i wouldn't have bought the rack mount i think someone could make a nicer 1 and for alot less ... they are worth every penny imo


----------



## bruteforce504

yea that was going to be my next question was how did you mount it up on the rack. you bought the mounting bracket from highlifter?


----------



## walker

yes and i will probably be making something different .. but i was in a hurry and had to buy it


----------



## monsterbrute750

X2...The Highlifter Radiator is well worth the money. Be sure to fill it with Engine Ice too...


----------



## walker

no need for engine ice .. just have water and a little bit of antifreeze and it works just fine ..


----------



## meangreen360

Hey jon how is that lift coming? We are ready to see pics.


----------



## 03dsglightning

doubt its done yet.....when i called today i got "hold on let me get some pants on" lol:haha:


----------



## N2Otorious

meangreen360 said:


> Hey jon how is that lift coming? We are ready to see pics.


Mark at Twisted is sending me a tool, to make disassembly of the axles easy. I'm also looking into getting the lift powdercoated. What would be a good color? Hmmm, Hot Pink, Neon Green, White, or Black Chrome maybe, I wonder if they have a green chrome. That would be different.



03dsglightning said:


> doubt its done yet.....when i called today i got "hold on let me get some pants on" lol:haha:


I don't haveta wear pants in my house if I don't wanna.:nutkick:


----------



## filthyredneck

^...ok guys, talk of John with no pants...thats just somethin I dont wanna think about lol. 
As far as a good color...I'm actually kinda curious what a bright red or maybe a maroon would look like under that lime green, its something that I havnt seen done yet. Maybe somebody can photoshop us up a pic for idea purposes...


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> ^...ok guys, talk of John with no pants...thats just somethin I dont wanna think about lol.
> As far as a good color...I'm actually kinda curious what a bright red or maybe a maroon would look like under that lime green, its something that I havnt seen done yet. Maybe somebody can photoshop us up a pic for idea purposes...


Red and redish colors are out for me. I have a dislike for red.


----------



## filthyredneck

I also have a STRONG dislike for the color red, but I'm just curious. I think the black chrome wouldnt stand out enough to be worth spending the $$$. Bright Green would probably look good, but may be just a lil too much green. The white would look awesome IMO, but that orange mud yall got up there would be your worst nightmare. ...and hot pink, well believe it or not, I actually thought about doin my lift pink originally...pink and blue have looked good together on everything I've ever seen them on. I think pink would look pretty interesting under the lime green also, plus nobody else has it so it would be unique....but you'd definitely have to come up with a name for your brute after that lol


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> I also have a STRONG dislike for the color red, but I'm just curious. I think the black chrome wouldnt stand out enough to be worth spending the $$$. Bright Green would probably look good, but may be just a lil too much green. The white would look awesome IMO, but that orange mud yall got up there would be your worst nightmare. ...and hot pink, well believe it or not, I actually thought about doin my lift pink originally...pink and blue have looked good together on everything I've ever seen them on. I think pink would look pretty interesting under the lime green also, plus nobody else has it so it would be unique....but you'd definitely have to come up with a name for your brute after that lol


I'm leaning to the hot pink.... a name?, how about,







?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LIFT SAME COLOR AS BIKE....

AND THERE AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH RED....THAT WHAT COLOR I PLAN ON DOING THE 7" GORILLA LIFT!!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

N2Otorious said:


> I'm leaning to the hot pink.... a name?, how about,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


:rockn: That'd work. Now all you have to worry about is keepin Gena, Tiffany, and Sara all off it lol


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> :rockn: That'd work. Now all you have to worry about is keepin Gena, Tiffany, and Sara all off it lol


I think my wife would want to come out and ride more also...


----------



## N2Otorious

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> LIFT SAME COLOR AS BIKE....
> 
> AND THERE AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH RED....THAT WHAT COLOR I PLAN ON DOING THE 7" GORILLA LIFT!!!:rockn:


In your case, Yeah.... But I'd never buy a Red bike.


----------



## filthyredneck

John you know if you do the pink lift, your gonna need to put some pink parking lamps in to accent it lol... I actually have a pair of PINK 9 SMD LEDs that I ordered for mine when I was on my in from Iraq... I got home and was ready to do my HIDs but my pink lights hadnt come in yet so I went to autozone and o'reilly and all I could find was the ambers...thats the only reason I'm runnin them. The pinks came in some time ago and have just been riding around in my center console in my truck. Maybe now would be a good time to put them in since its all torn apart


----------



## walker

personally red and lime green i cant picture that lookin good .. pink and green maybe .. i like black as yall can tell ..lol.. i like the murdered out look .. maybe even a blue would look good with that team green .....


----------



## filthyredneck

I think a deep metallic blue would look sick under it. I keep tryin to picture the red...I know it looks good under dark green but never seen it under lime green. I had my doubts about orange under Shawn's lime green, but you see how nice that turned out.


----------



## Big D

Can you go onto one of those programs and just change the colour on the computer (kind of like what you can do for your home before you paint)


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah D thats what I was talkin about.... but you'd have to take one of of the bikes (mine, meangreen360, phree's...etc) thats already lifted and change the plastic to to team green and the a-arms/lift to pink/red/blue etc just to get an idea


----------



## meangreen360

Or take a pic of mine and just change the lift colors. Im already team green baby!!!!


----------



## N2Otorious

meangreen360 said:


> Or take a pic of mine and just change the lift colors. Im already team green baby!!!!


Well, I already talked to Mark at Twisted Customs, I'm sending the lift to him, and he's going to Powder coat it Hot Pink for me. 

I think it will let the Twisted Customs logo in the rear shock mount stand out with the pink as well.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Well...I was gonna recommend spider vein. Or the place where I had my racks done in Spring had a nice metallic green that looked really cool.
But since you went pink,which will also look cool...you can put the pink ribbons on the side,powder coat your racks pink and "Save the Boobs" ....free breast examinations......


----------



## N2Otorious

monsterbrute750 said:


> Well...I was gonna recommend spider vein. Or the place where I had my racks done in Spring had a nice metallic green that looked really cool.
> But since you went pink,which will also look cool...you can put the pink ribbons on the side,powder coat your racks pink and "Save the Boobs" ....free breast examinations......


 LOL

Breast cancer awareness 4 wheel mobile..... Visual Examinations Free!


----------



## blue beast

you'll have to get one of those little pink coolers to match it.


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> LOL
> 
> Breast cancer awareness 4 wheel mobile..... Visual Examinations Free!


 
i will be assistant boobie inspector


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> i will be assistant boobie inspector


Yes sir...


----------



## meangreen360

I would go ahead and send him the axles too. Let him go ahead change them as well.


----------



## N2Otorious

meangreen360 said:


> I would go ahead and send him the axles too. Let him go ahead change them as well.


Tool showed up today... I'm going to try and bust the fronts loose, and see how that goes...


----------



## Col_Sanders

N2Otorious said:


> That was the first time I'd ever completed "The Lost Trail".
> 
> Walker stopped at the first spot where the trail dissappears into the water and mud(Where he almost stepped on that snake), Turns around and asks, "Everyone has snorkles right?" LOL It was nice to ride with all big tired, lifted bikes...


How deep was that hole? I was out riding around by myself when I found that spot so I didnt try it.


----------



## N2Otorious

LA750i said:


> How deep was that hole? I was out riding around by myself when I found that spot so I didnt try it.


Rack deep....

All bikes had 30s and bigger tires thou... so rack deep is not quite nipple deep. but close.

Next time you need to contact one of us, and ride with us... No need to ride out there by yourself..

nine zero three - seven one four 6 ohh 7 ohh.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Sunday when my son, me and my bud Jamie finally showed up on his renegade. I had to show him how crushlocks don't do so well in the mud.



What are you talkin about John? The crushlocks were bad ***! By the way anyone want to buy a set? mine are for sale! LOL


----------



## brutemike

88rxn/a said:


> glad to see notorious got his pump fixed.
> cool pics. the trails make me almost want to move south!


 me tooooo:agreed:


----------



## walker

bad60gmc said:


> Sunday when my son, me and my bud Jamie finally showed up on his renegade. I had to show him how crushlocks don't do so well in the mud.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talkin about John? The crushlocks were bad ***! By the way anyone want to buy a set? mine are for sale! LOL


 
bwhahahahaha


----------



## N2Otorious

Here is another video from performance ATV that was out there....


----------



## N2Otorious

bad60gmc said:


> What are you talkin about John? The crushlocks were bad ***! By the way anyone want to buy a set? mine are for sale! LOL


LOL  Yeah, They are great! LOL


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> Here is another video from performance ATV that was out there....
> 
> Incompatible Browser | Facebook


 
notice who all was in the back ground around the 36 to 38 second range in that video !!!!


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> LOL  Yeah, They are great! LOL


 
when you goin to post up that brad walkered belt !!!!! lol


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> notice who all was in the back ground around the 36 to 38 second range in that video !!!!


That was Us... We were right behind them...


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> when you goin to post up that brad walkered belt !!!!! lol


Pics are uploading...


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> when you goin to post up that brad walkered belt !!!!! lol



posted..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8407


----------



## filthyredneck

N2Otorious said:


> That was Us... We were right behind them...


 I remember Brad talkin about how much hell that can-am was having trying to get out of the end of the first hole... we didnt have quite as much trouble on the brutesartay:


----------



## Col_Sanders

N2Otorious said:


> Rack deep....
> 
> All bikes had 30s and bigger tires thou... so rack deep is not quite nipple deep. but close.
> 
> Next time you need to contact one of us, and ride with us... No need to ride out there by yourself..
> 
> nine zero three - seven one four 6 ohh 7 ohh.


It was a little over a month ago. Yall were out there and I saw ya once but I had to run back to camp and couldnt find you again. 

I thought that hole would be deeper than that. There were no tracks going into it, just turning around in front of it. Generally a bad sign when you are alone. lol


----------



## N2Otorious

LA750i said:


> It was a little over a month ago. Yall were out there and I saw ya once but I had to run back to camp and couldnt find you again.
> 
> I thought that hole would be deeper than that. There were no tracks going into it, just turning around in front of it. Generally a bad sign when you are alone. lol


:thinking: Sorry Buddy, I don't remember that trip, I ride with new people almost every time I go there. You are right, if the only marks are of people turning around, you might want to do the same.

What is your number, I can send you a text the next time we go ride. and where we go ride.


----------



## filthyredneck

Seems like our lil ridin group grows 1 or 2 new riders each time we get together :rockn: the more bikes, the more fun!


----------



## Polaris425

sweet video!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Real cool.
I just wanna know who the chics in the RZR are....cause they can ride. They were drivin' it like they stole it !!!


----------



## walker

they were with performance atv... yea filthy our group is growing .. keeps getting funner every ride .... hope we can get some folks together for mudstock but if your not ready will wait till that 1st annual mud whatever at river run ... maybe by then them dang maccccasins won't try to eat me !!!!! bwhahahahah


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> they were with performance atv... yea filthy our group is growing .. keeps getting funner every ride .... hope we can get some folks together for mudstock but if your not ready will wait till that 1st annual mud whatever at river run ... maybe by then them dang maccccasins won't try to eat me !!!!! bwhahahahah


Shipped Lift off to Mark today... Hopefully it'll be back soon.:bigok:


----------



## HondaGuy

That Lost Trail looks like one heck of a spot! My kind of hole there!


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> they were with performance atv... yea filthy our group is growing .. keeps getting funner every ride .... hope we can get some folks together for mudstock but if your not ready will wait till that 1st annual mud whatever at river run ... maybe by then them dang maccccasins won't try to eat me !!!!! bwhahahahah


Will be pullin the motor tonight when I get home from work...get to find out what kind of damage is actually done or if theres any at all. Should know somethin by the end of the weekend. ...also expecting Made-In-Tx to swing by tonight for a lil while, see if we can figure out that dang spring compressor:thinking: since it didnt want to cooperate last time. 
____Dont worry bout them snakes Brad...they aint big enough to eat you, I'm the one that should be worried:haha:


----------



## Col_Sanders

My number is 972 four hundred 8 5 2 nine.

I know Walker and Blue Beast were there that day but Im not really sure if you made it. I saw everyone at Bikini Beach but had to run back to camp real fast and everyone was gone when I got back. 

I want to go to Mudapalooza or the Mudaholics Convention but I dont know how my riding situation is going to be for a while. The wife hasnt been working for a few months and its really starting to put the hurt on my play money.


----------



## filthyredneck

LA750i I'm pretty sure I know which ride you're talking about... I went for 4th of July weekend... and then there was another ride here pretty recently that I didnt make it to, and then we just did another ride last weekend.... sounds like you are referring to the one I missed


----------



## walker

yea it was that sunday that we went and you went to lake livingston for your mom's birfday i think... la750i lets make plans for the mudaholics convention .. cause i'm call for mudstock and weekend on the weekend of the river run 1st annual mudaholics convention that will give me and filthy and notorious time to get all bugs worked out of our 4 wheelers


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yea it was that sunday that we went and you went to lake livingston for your mom's birfday i think... la750i lets make plans for the mudaholics convention .. cause i'm call for mudstock and weekend on the weekend of the river run 1st annual mudaholics convention that will give me and filthy and notorious time to get all bugs worked out of our 4 wheelers


Tim Got his running again yesterday, So he'll be there as well.


----------



## Col_Sanders

walker said:


> yea it was that sunday that we went and you went to lake livingston for your mom's birfday i think... la750i lets make plans for the mudaholics convention .. cause i'm call for mudstock and weekend on the weekend of the river run 1st annual mudaholics convention that will give me and filthy and notorious time to get all bugs worked out of our 4 wheelers


Got my name changed to what I go by everywhere else.

Walker, I want to go but unless the wife gets a job its gonna be difficult. At least it will be cool enough that I can sleep in a tent by then and wont have to worry about a hotel.


----------



## walker

i have an enclosed trailer that some people can sleep in


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> i have an enclosed trailer that some people can sleep in


Same here... Heck with a tent.


----------



## rowdy-outty

one of you guys save room for me and the wife! John needs me, I got the A/C unit lol


----------



## N2Otorious

bad60gmc said:


> one of you guys save room for me and the wife! John needs me, I got the A/C unit lol


In November? Better bring a heater.


----------



## rowdy-outty

N2Otorious said:


> In November? Better bring a heater.


Thats what the wife is for!


----------



## N2Otorious

bad60gmc said:


> Thats what the wife is for!


Okayyyy.... Then how will you stay warm.... You sure she's ok with that? :thinking:

LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

N2Otorious said:


> Okayyyy.... Then how will you stay warm.... You sure she's ok with that? :thinking:
> 
> LOL


 :haha:Good one John. I can bring Tiffany if anybody else needs a heater lmao!


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> :haha:Good one John. I can bring Tiffany if anybody else needs a heater lmao!


She was nice to me... She made me a Pork chop..... wrap with cheese, with Tony's... It was good too...


----------



## filthyredneck

LMAO! When I saw her over there cuttin them chops into strips I had to ask what the heck she was doin... her reply was "pork chop fajita"....I laughed. I didnt know you ate one till after we had made it home. I was kinda curious how they turned out, but I was too busy with Sara's fajitas....them thangs was GOOOOD!


----------



## 03dsglightning

Ordered my one way started clutch john and the front seal...all should be in about the 23rd.


----------



## rowdy-outty

lol


----------



## N2Otorious

Them Steak Fagitas were the bomb diggity.... the pork chop wrap was good too...

Glad you got your stuff ordered tim...

Was working on brad's pile today... Fuel pump relay i think...


----------



## walker

why does it got to be a pile !!!!!!!!! muddy yes ...but thats how we roll


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> why does it got to be a pile !!!!!!!!! muddy yes ...but thats how we roll


"Pile" of Parts. :bigok:


----------



## walker

as of right now yes it is but not for long


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> as of right now yes it is but not for long


Don't be so sensitive... I meant Pile of parts, not Poop... 

I would never call your bike that. I like yo bike. 
















When it runs.


----------



## walker

no shizzle....... i hate it when it don't run too ..lol... dang thing threw me for loop when it didnt start after resetting the belt


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> no shizzle....... i hate it when it don't run too ..lol... dang thing threw me for loop when it didnt start after resetting the belt


Be thankful that the pump does hum when power is applied... Glad we got several must need modifications done to your bike...


----------



## walker

yea i owe you dinner broski


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yea i owe you dinner broski


Ha, I hear Fat Katz calling my name in that case. :bigok:


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> Ha, I hear Fat Katz calling my name in that case. :bigok:


 
hell yea ..


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> hell yea ..


You need this.
Click here for link.


----------



## walker

yes sir i am about to start working on that


----------



## filthyredneck

I picked up that new filter screen today.... sprayed the pump down with carb cleaner to make sure no contaminants were left on it, installed new screen, and put it all back together...now wrapped up in a plastic bag(its been sittin on the work bench in the shop in pieces). Picked up a big funnel, new gas can, and roll of shop towels... workin on cleanin the gas tank up at the moment and then gonna do the tank skid mod and put that end of it back together and attempt another run at it before I start tearin down the motor..... my old filter was brown and collected a decent amount of trash in the shop towel in the funnel so just hoping I was being starved for fuel.... if still having probs then I guess I'll farther disect it :aargh4:


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yes sir i am about to start working on that


Yo, Found this relay test.. Do this test before buying a fuel pump relay. Orrrrrrr, looks like you can just swap the Starter Neutral or Brake relay...

If you swap the Starter brake relay, and the bike isn't in neutral, you will need to depress the brake handle before the starter motor will engage.

If you move the Fuel pump relay and swap it into the Starter motor relay Brake as described above, and the engine spins over, well it isn't a bad relay.


----------



## walker

didnt it say that you have to have 12v for fuel pump to run ... wonder if i need to charge my battery ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> i will be assistant boobie inspector


 WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR THIS JOB??? WILLING TO WORK FOR FREE....:saevilw:


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> didnt it say that you have to have 12v for fuel pump to run ... wonder if i need to charge my battery ...


No..

besides your battery showed 11.8v That is enough. Your starter was spinning over strong.

I want to test your relays.


----------



## N2Otorious

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR THIS JOB??? WILLING TO WORK FOR FREE....:saevilw:


In the "Assistant Boobie Inspector Job Application" line of course. :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

^Dale I think that position will be filled by me by the time you get home bro...:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey,
It was my idea !!! But I will accept applicants for assistant to.......


----------



## N2Otorious

monsterbrute750 said:


> Hey,
> It was my idea !!! But I will accept applicants for assistant to.......


I will be accepting applications for Boobie inspection internship, soon.:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

filthyredneck said:


> ^Dale I think that position will be filled by me by the time you get home bro...:bigok:


:cussing: **** IRAQ!!! :AR15firing::AR15firing::AR15firing::rocketwhore:

I HATE THIS PLACE!! I KEEP MISSING OUT ON EVERYTHING!!! LMAO!


----------



## 03dsglightning

well mine was running good again WAS lol....i let it run for about 20 mins or so. Some idle and some revving was about to go inside and revvv'd her a last few times and the last time it backfired through the carb and popped it off the coupler again  WTF


----------



## N2Otorious

My fan is working again...

I removed the Fan Circuit Breaker, even though it tested good, and put a Buzz 30amp fuse in its place. That didn't fix it. I test the relay, and the voltage at the ECU(Little low), I then Ohmed out the water temp sensor. The sensor is a little out of range on the hot side, So I'll be getting a new one, but it does work.. The problem was a dirty connector the the orginal Circuit breaker plugged into. If I fiddled with it, the fan would cut on/off and I could hear the relay buzzing... So contact cleaner and Dielelectric greese fixed it up. I'll be Tapping the connectors togeter so they don't move around.


----------



## rowdy-outty

glad to hear you got it fixed john


----------



## meangreen360

Yeah! That is awsome dude


----------



## N2Otorious

Yeah, and for zero dollars... thanks to the factory manual.


----------



## 03dsglightning

whooptie for u


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> whooptie for u


:thinking:

I didn't break your bike trying to follow me through mud holes. :bigok:


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> :thinking:
> 
> I didn't break your bike trying to follow me through mud holes. :bigok:


 

bwhahahahahha


----------



## 03dsglightning

um what ? no i pushed you through the holes....dont make me link the vids Mr Big talker. Mine broke because someone decided to use old timing chains on the build.


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> um what ? no i pushed you through the holes....dont make me link the vids Mr Big talker. Mine broke because someone decided to use old timing chains on the build.


Yours broke in a hole I had already been through several times... Besides, That is a thing of the past. 

Lets talk about now, not 1 1/2 months ago.:bigok:

If I'd have known then you were going to keep bringing it up, i wouldn't have let you push... I would have burned it to the ground first.


-------
Didn't you just buy used timing chains off ebay?


----------



## 03dsglightning

yah ...the used ones went into the trash. HAHA broke in a hole ? no it started slipping at the tree ride ...we were riding on a trail. But good luck with trying to be mr big ****.


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> yah ...the used ones went into the trash. HAHA broke in a hole ? no it started slipping at the tree ride ...we were riding on a trail. But good luck with trying to be mr big ****.



Man I thought you were one of the ones I could joke/kid/mess with.:thinking:

You alright buddy? Answer your phone fool, I see you are awake.


----------



## filthyredneck

Dang...it was just gettin deep enough in here to put on my waders, and now yall wanna stop.... lmao! Glad to hear ya got the prob fixed John. I'm assuming walker's wont be far behind...? Hopefully mine comes all back together soon. Got a tap coming from blue beast, should be here tomorrow or wednesday, get that front plug fixed up and a few other things and I think I may be good to go.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Dang...it was just gettin deep enough in here to put on my waders, and now yall wanna stop.... lmao! Glad to hear ya got the prob fixed John. I'm assuming walker's wont be far behind...? Hopefully mine comes all back together soon. Got a tap coming from blue beast, should be here tomorrow or wednesday, get that front plug fixed up and a few other things and I think I may be good to go.


I know right... :thinking:

I thought we were all buddies in here... This is what we do... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

^:agreed: ....its all just talk to make things more fun. Just means you gotta back it up it when everybody gets together for a ride.... kinda like I did lol, said I wasnt gonna sit on the side again so brad could talk more mess about me, and look, I didnt...went right thru the 1st hole no probs, tried bein an azz and screwed up in the second lol....well that second one kinda was beyond my controll but still.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> ^:agreed: ....its all just talk to make things more fun. Just means you gotta back it up it when everybody gets together for a ride.... kinda like I did lol, said I wasnt gonna sit on the side again so brad could talk more mess about me, and look, I didnt...went right thru the 1st hole no probs, tried bein an azz and screwed up in the second lol....well that second one kinda was beyond my controll but still.


I was planning on following you guys... but we kinda had to stop.... and go back to camp...


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah....my bad


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah....my bad


I gotta go into a cell site to do some work... goto chat...


----------



## 03dsglightning

I was asleep, my computer was just still on


----------



## Crawfishie!!

the mimb crew 










It was nice meeting the MIMB guys I did get to meet out there. My time was limited and NO bike, so it was a hard time for me to deal with. I had with drawls for sure. Great group of guys, I look forward to getting "lil red" running again and might can head out there next time......:rockn:


----------



## 03dsglightning

N2Otorious said:


> Man I thought you were one of the ones I could joke/kid/mess with.:thinking:
> 
> You alright buddy? Answer your phone fool, I see you are awake.


I didn't say u couldn't I just said my bike didn't break in some "hole" that you went through. It started slipping at tree and Again at the end of rr ride. 

... And I didn't answer bc i was asleep you hooker. (with a pink atv) lol


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> I didn't say u couldn't I just said my bike didn't break in some "hole" that you went through. It started slipping at tree and Again at the end of rr ride.
> 
> ... And I didn't answer bc i was asleep you hooker. (with a pink atv) lol


You have seen, how the women react to pink on a brute... 

Plus, it is different. I'm secure enough to wear pink...


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> bwhahahahahha


Hey Brad, I want tot est some stuff on your bike, now that I have a much better understanding of the relays, and electrical system.


----------



## 03dsglightning

N2Otorious said:


> You have seen, how the women react to pink on a brute...
> 
> Plus, it is different. I'm secure enough to wear pink...


Yah but the kinda pink u have on u can't take off haha.


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> Hey Brad, I want tot est some stuff on your bike, now that I have a much better understanding of the relays, and electrical system.


yea i will be out there today just come on by


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yea i will be out there today just come on by


What time bud?


----------



## filthyredneck

Real Men Wear Pink! ....I had planned on accenting my brute with pink originally, but my stuff didnt make it in when I was expecting it so it just kinda got put off and I've since started goin a diff direction with it.


----------



## N2Otorious

We got brad's Bike running today...

I was able to locate a white wire/blue stripe that was almost broke through... provided low voltage.. When we pulled the fuse block it pulled out, both power wires for the fuel pump were corroded in two...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Good deal! 
You guys had better have your bikes ready when i get home!!


----------



## N2Otorious

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Good deal!
> You guys had better have your bikes ready when i get home!!


Brad just needs a inline fuse holder for his fuel pump. Run some tubing to his fuel tank from the pod and he's back in the game.


----------



## walker

yep thanks to notorious she is running !!!!!! and dale dont worry buddy


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> yep thanks to notorious she is running !!!!!! and dale dont worry buddy


:bigok: Love that wiring... long as i have a schematic.


----------



## filthyredneck

N2Otorious said:


> We got brad's Bike running today...
> 
> I was able to locate a white wire/blue stripe that was almost broke through... provided low voltage.. When we pulled the fuse block it pulled out, both power wires for the fuel pump were corroded in two...


 
I can rule that one out.... I already pulled ALL the wires out of the bottom of my fuse block and put new connectors on the ends of all of em. Had to put a seperate inline holder for the 30amp....its place was really messed up on the box.


----------



## walker

all i'm sayin is the factory needs to make better drain holes ..lol.. yea john your pretty sharp on those wiring schematics...


----------



## mudengineer

It was a great time. Can't wait to hook up again and let that stupid hole know the RZR can do it! lol..I aint going nowere near that hole again....Great vidoes! We went to mudcreek last weekend and had a blast.


----------



## filthyredneck

mudengineer said:


> It was a great time. Can't wait to hook up again and let that stupid hole know the RZR can do it! lol..I aint going nowere near that hole again....Great vidoes! We went to mudcreek last weekend and had a blast.


It was nice meetin ya bro.... glad you were cool enough to stay and let us ride with ya


----------



## mudengineer

filthyredneck said:


> It was nice meetin ya bro.... glad you were cool enough to stay and let us ride with ya


heck yeah yall were fun to ride with. I am working on the cluth kit this week. I need it and I think carrier in the front diff is going to have to replaced. I popped once last weekend.


----------



## walker

better have it ready for mudstock


----------



## mudengineer

walker said:


> better have it ready for mudstock


 
Should have it done by the end of the week and should have my new lift on by then too. Got to go biggger! Ordering the Gorrilla 6in.


----------



## N2Otorious




----------



## HondaGuy

:haha:


----------



## rowdy-outty

lol


----------

